# Trouble ahead



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A number of Salafis have trespassed onto a plot of land owned by the Shubra al-Kheima diocese and turned it into a mosque, Bishop Morcos of Shubra told ONA news agency in an exclusive statement.

The bishop told the agency that the land contains a new church-run building, adding that he had informed authorities of the incident and asked for their intervention before the situation deteriorates. He noted that the raiders have not left the land.

The Maspero Youth Union denounced the incident in a statement. “It is a harbinger of imminent danger, being the first time in Egypt’s history when a religious site is stormed and turned into a mosque,” the statement said.

The statement linked the raid to other assaults on Christian places of worship. “Jungle law has replaced the rule of law. Assaults on Christians and their churches are not part of the ‘Renaissance state,’” the group said.

The union demanded that President Mohamed Morsy to intervene to protect Copts, stressing that the group continues to press for full citizenship rights through peaceful and legal means.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Nothing to worry about I think, the peaceful tolerant Salafis are just "welcoming" the new Pope that's all


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ugh this is exactly why my Coptic parents didn't want me to move to Egypt! I don't know that Morsy really gives a damn but I am hoping the new pope can be more firm than Pope Shenouda...


----------

